
List of things that people believed would change the world - aandreev
http://www.google.com/search?q=going+to+change+the+world
======
aandreev
Seems like Amazon S3 is the top candidate for changing the world. XHTML and
podcasting are close second, followed by mobile technologies and the like. No
mention of any non-Web 2.0 stuff, such as medicine, energy or politics. Pretty
funny.

PS This link is more focused:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=technology+is+going+to+change+the+world>

------
staunch
"change the way people use" is good too.

Where's the startup to monitor buzz by analyzing this kind of stuff? O'Reilly
might buy you.

------
juwo
simply a google search. what a waste of 12 minutes of my time!

